# Motor/turbo specs



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Few questions on the motor and turbo of this car

Some things I am wondering:
What is the compression ratio of this motor?
Anybody know how strong this motor is?
What psi is the turbo running?
How much can it run before it becomes ineffecient?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...read these older postings:

• http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...1423-link-new-gm-powertrain-website-info.html

• http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...1430-eco-1-4lt-engine-slightly-different.html

• http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-c...3-2011-ecotec-1-4lt-power-torque-numbers.html


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

still didnt find the answers there unless I missed them.....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

70x7 said:


> Few questions on the motor and turbo of this car
> 
> Some things I am wondering:
> What is the compression ratio of this motor? -- *9.5:1*
> ...


...data is spread across many, many, questions and answers here.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

coolness 

so i take it this is a brand new motor/turbo setup for 2011? 
Thought maybe this was passed down from the cobalt or something.
thanks for the info!


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Nope the Cobalt had the 2.0L, 2.2L & 2.4L ECOTEC


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...both the 1.4LT and 1.8L engines are from GM-Opel and have been in use over there (europe) for years now.

...the "small" Garrett turbo is new too:

• GM-OEM-part number: 55565353
• Garrett model number: MGT1446MZGL
• Garrett part number: 781504-5001S


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Email Garrett and ask them for a compressor map for the turbo, i'd like to see that myself...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I already tried asking Garrett for info, but their reply was that it's GM-OEM (for the time being) and they can't release anything yet.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Try asking Mitsubishi, its probably their design anyway...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...huh? the Honeywell/Garrett part number only shows up on the Honeywell/Switzerland (home office) european website, not any Japanese website.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Something about the compressor housing and turbine flange says Mitsubishi to me (no, it doesn't actually say it on the turbo lol)...


----------

